# Ctrl+Alt+Fn crashes X11



## xiaweitang (Feb 24, 2010)

Every time when I am in X and want to use Ctrl+Alt+Fn to switch to a tty and comes back to the tty with X, the X is gone and I got the following messages in console:

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
Failed to load DMI info, X60 TV quirk not applied.
Setting master
drm0: [ITHREAD]
E: awesome: xutil_screen_get:77: X connection invalid
Feb 23 19:27:52  su: liang to root on /dev/ttyv0
Feb 23 19:32:15  su: liang to root on /dev/pts/0
Dropping master
```
when I'm using xorg.conf in /etc/X11, and the following messages


```
Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
Failed to load DMI info, X60 TV quirk not applied.
Setting master
Dropping master
```

when I renamed xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old. I'm using awesome window manager, and sometimes the xterm program can't be brought up, and the above messages contain "awesome", so it maybe a problem of awesome or X11.


----------



## richardpl (Feb 24, 2010)

FreeBSD version, Xorg versions, your xorg.conf ...

Is this regression or it never worked?

Does changing wm improves something, does starting just Xorg works?


----------



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 16, 2012)

I am getting the same problem, I am sure its not the problem of wm. Has this problem been solved? Is it a driver issue?


----------

